# Need help with tire and wheel questions.



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

No problem as long as you keep the circumfirence of the tire the same. Once you find a set of wheels you like that are 17s and buy the tire size mentioned above 215/55/17, you should have no problems. That is the wheel/tire size of the Eco.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

It should work. You should look for a 26" loaded tire diameter, with roughly 800 revolutions per minute. Keep within 1% of those figures.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm running an 18" General G Max A-03 tire. It's a UHPAS tire. I only run them in the Summer months, but so far they have been good.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not a total tire wizard... but based on the feedback in this thread you're telling me you can put 17" - 18" tires on a stock 16" rim so when you do upgrade rim size you can port the tires to the next set of wheels???? This would be awesome!


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

yes, 17's are stock on ECO and will fit all other cruzes. I have 215/55/17's for my winter tires. No issues at all.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm not a total tire wizard... but based on the feedback in this thread you're telling me you can put 17" - 18" tires on a stock 16" rim so when you do upgrade rim size you can port the tires to the next set of wheels???? This would be awesome!


Just want to make sure you understand you can upgrade to a 17 inch tire as long as you upgrade to the proper fit 17 inch wheel.

Here is a link to our web site where it will show you all the optional wheels to fit your car. Click on tires to see the optional tire sizes as well:

Wheel Products By Vehicle - Discount Tire Direct

The Nitto Motivo is an excellent UHP all season tire.

Let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

nforgione922 said:


> So I have a 2011 Cruze LT automatic and I am due for a new set of tires, i still have the stock Firestone FR70's on my car and I am looking to upgrade my tires from a touring tire to an ultra high performance all season. The problem I am having is my wheels are 16 inches and I want to go to a 17, my question is can this be done? To go from a 16 inch rim to a 17 inch rim easily without too much hassle.
> 
> The specifications for the my tire is currently 215/ 60 R16. I want to upgrade them to a 215 / 55 R17


Size P215/55/R17 is a near-perfect upgrade match from P215/60/R16. You'll find none closer. Check it yourself by using the Miata.net Tire Size Calculator (requires Oracle's Java RE).

*Miata.net **Tire size calculator*


click image to enlarge​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danf man you always throw up the coolest stuff .. this here Tablet only does cartoons .

I should think about an upgrade to say like 18 incher with loads of stuff $$$$$$$$$$$$ nah I like me $$$$$$$$$ in me pocket more .

Nokian Tires | American Racing Wheels and Rims | TiresByWeb.com


----------

